# HTC desire 610 battery problem



## rojan777 (Jul 10, 2015)

hi guys.
i have htc desire 610 and recently i ran into a big problem which is when i'm working with my phone and when it's battery level is for example at 24% then suddenly it descends to 0% i have cheked my battery health with apps like cpu-z or cpu-x or os monitor and codes like *#*#4636#*#* and they all say my battery health is good so what shall i do? where is the problem?


----------



## reticentAJ (Jan 20, 2013)

Have you tried replacing the battery?


----------



## rojan777 (Jul 10, 2015)

reticentAJ said:


> Have you tried replacing the battery?


Yes i changed my battery but the problem still occures and remained unsolved for me


----------



## reticentAJ (Jan 20, 2013)

Have you tried factory resetting the phone?


----------



## rojan777 (Jul 10, 2015)

reticentAJ said:


> Have you tried factory resetting the phone?


Yup that was the first thing i did!


----------



## rojan777 (Jul 10, 2015)

twobaizhang said:


> How long have you got it? I think you need sent it to phone stores for repair.


For more than 1month yup time to repair


----------



## reticentAJ (Jan 20, 2013)

If you have any type of warranty on the phone, this should be covered under the warranty free of charge, assuming they see any foul play on your part. Shouldn't cost you anything. 

Did you personally replace the battery? I'm curious if there appears to be any damage to the pins that the cable of the battery connects to. Replacing the battery looks to be a little more difficult than I've seen, so that's why I'm asking.


----------



## rojan777 (Jul 10, 2015)

reticentAJ said:


> If you have any type of warranty on the phone, this should be covered under the warranty free of charge, assuming they see any foul play on your part. Shouldn't cost you anything.
> 
> Did you personally replace the battery? I'm curious if there appears to be any damage to the pins that the cable of the battery connects to. Replacing the battery looks to be a little more difficult than I've seen, so that's why I'm asking.





reticentAJ said:


> If you have any type of warranty on the phone, this should be covered under the warranty free of charge, assuming they see any foul play on your part. Shouldn't cost you anything.
> 
> Did you personally replace the battery? I'm curious if there appears to be any damage to the pins that the cable of the battery connects to. Replacing the battery looks to be a little more difficult than I've seen, so that's why I'm asking.


No i sent it to phone store for replacing my battery and after changing it they didn't understand why it happans agian,and the time of it's warranty has expired.


----------



## reticentAJ (Jan 20, 2013)

. After it wasn't fixed the first time, I would have gone and asked for a new phone while it was still in warranty. It definitely seems to be some type of hardware/circuity problem. Without experience in this, replacing the phone is the only option unfortunately.


----------



## rojan777 (Jul 10, 2015)

reticentAJ said:


> . After it wasn't fixed the first time, I would have gone and asked for a new phone while it was still in warranty. It definitely seems to be some type of hardware/circuity problem. Without experience in this, replacing the phone is the only option unfortunately.


Yup i do think so


----------



## reticentAJ (Jan 20, 2013)

Sorry I couldn't be of anymore help!


----------



## rojan777 (Jul 10, 2015)

reticentAJ said:


> Sorry I couldn't be of anymore help!


Answering my question was really kind of u,tnx apile


----------



## rojan777 (Jul 10, 2015)

tomsonn said:


> As you mentioned that you already changed the battery and you still facing the same problem. Have you contacted with service center?


No,not yet


----------

